# Sears Craftsman Router Recreator - Version 2013??



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone seen anything a bit more up to date than the "Craftsman Router Recreator" that used to be sold in Sears and which MAY be available here in the the backwaters of the UK? ;-)
Seemed to be a simple device but did what it said on the tin when reading comments on the forum.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi n/a

Have you tried looking round the Rutlands or Axminster Power Tool sites? Also the Trend website? In the UK they are the three I'd start with although that sort of jig seems to have fallen out of favour a bit since the days of Roger's or Sargents of Reading (both of whom used to sell the item in question 30 years back)

Another possibility would be Tilgear of Cuffley

Regards

Phil


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome Millipee


----------

